# STEVE IRWIN



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Steve Irwin was killed today filming his new documentary off the coast of Port Douglas. A stingray Barb went through his chest, he died at the scene.

My 3 sons are his biggest fan, living only about 40min away from his Zoo and having met him 3 times. My 6yr old is just a mess.

How sad for terri, who doesn't know yet as she is away treking, and for his children.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg, that's just terrbile.









Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin killed


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG I just saw this on CNN.com and can't believe it!















I feel so sorry for his family


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

OMG, i only just found out, my husband just called me to let me know and i thought he was joking, i watched his show all the time and wanted to see him at the Australian zoo.

he did so many amazing things for wildlife and crocodiles in particular, plus, he donated so much to help not only wildlife but i have seen him donate to people and churches too.

i'm totally shocked, it doesn't feel real that it's happened





















he will be missed deeply by so many people.

his family will be in my prayers.


felicity


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that's so sad!! And from a sting ray barb? The man has cheated death sooo many times (or he seems to have!) It's so sad that it finally caught up with him.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just heard that too







he was so brave, he died for what he loved to do and he definitely had the most dangerous job or hobby.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just saw this on the news and came here to post. I can't believe that the stingray barb would do that. We swam with the stingrays in Grand Cayman and I thought it was a myth that they were dangerous! Geez!!! He is too young and I feel awful for his family and for the fans.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

it was a freak accident, they aren't dangerous, usually it just hurts, but he was stung in the heart which was fatal.

his wife has been informed of his death, it just breaks my heart to imagine what she's going through right now









i just can't believe it......if he had been stung anywhere else he'd be fine now.


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

How sad is that?







I can't believe he is really gone, we are such big fans of his and even visited his zoo. He will be missed. His family, wife and kids are all in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

HOLY COW!!!

Ive just come home and heard the news!!
















It stung him in the heart! How awful. Anywhere else and he would have been 'ok'.

I wasnt a fan of his but he will be missed by many many people around the world.

Deepest sympathy to his wife and family.

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

We were all big fans of him over here









He lived life so dangerously that i often said to hubby, one if these days he's going to get it. i thought it would have been a crocodile though. How very sad


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> We were all big fans of him over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I said the same thing Elaine,, Oh wow! I watched him for so long, he really loved his crocs. He was such a great source of info. I used to get so scared , because he would talk to the camera, and sometimes
nOt be paying attention to what was standing in back of him. He was a champion for animals though.
Very sad news!

Andrea~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gee we were only talking about him last week on here and now this.....I was never a real fan of his but you never wish this on anyone. It was such a freak thing to have happened and most unusual too as most people get stung by stepping on the barb of a stingray, this is just so hard to imagine.
I feel terrible for Terri and the children, so very sad, my thoughts and prayers are going out to them at this tragic time.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was so shocked to turn on the computer and read the news of Steve Irwin. My heart goes out to his wife Terri and his children. 
It seens so ironic that he should die in this manner... he had worked so closely with what would seem to be much more dangerous situations.
I used to watch his show all the time but had gotten away from it in recent times. I always enjoyed when he and Terri were working together.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

How awful that such a freak accident happened to Steve!!







He was so full of life, and certainly worked in situations that were (seemingly) much more dangerous and always seemed to be one step ahead of danger. He will truly be missed. My heart hurts for Terri and their kids.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats very sad


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

very sad....RIP Steve


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So sad.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I usually don't watch TV in the morning but today is a holiday so I had it on and the first thing I heard was about Steve Irwin. I was totally shocked! One of the channels explained that the barbs have reverse spikes on them so even getting out the barbs does more damage than going in. It was just a shame that the barb went in to his heart. The commentator said there have only been three deaths from a stingray. They said if walking in the ocean, to shuffle your feet, instead of picking them up, so as not to step on one.... There is usually tissue death at the site of a stingray bite.... but because it was in the heart... it was fatal.... how very sad.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE!! I'm shocked!!!








I can't say I was a huge fan but I liked Steve. I always thought he was funny, brave, and crazy!!! 
I watched his movie like 100 times because some of the girls I babysat just adored him!! It was such a funny little movie!!

I woke up and this was the first thing was on the Tv as soon as I turned it on!!!
























But you know... everyone is saying?
"A STING RAY??? I always thought it would be a crocodile!!"

that just prooves Steve was ALWAYS RIGHT when he told people over and over again: with the crocodiles he was in total control! 
I just saw the interview he did after that thing with his little son (when he fed a crocodile holding the boy) and he repeated, over and onver again that he was born and raised among the crocodiles and that he had control. 
See? he really did!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just read this in the Australian News and thought I would share it with you all...

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20349888-2,00.html

RIP Steve


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That is so sad, i just heard! i am so sorry for his wife and his kids


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How sad


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Crikey!


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

This was a totally random accident that caused him his life. I am so sad , my 9 yr old son adored this guy and even I loved to watch his shows. He was so entertaining and passionate about his field it just oozed out of him! I pray for his wife and children as they now have to go through the pain and loss of a husband and father. He truly was a neat neat guy! I am so sad


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Such a horrible fluke. The only consolation is he went in the environment he loved. I surely pray
for his family.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So very sad


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

how sad. He will be missed.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

So very sad for his family, such young children.







I feel so sorry for his wife as well.

Goes to show that when God called your number no matter what, you ARE going.

So sad.
Melanie


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> We were all big fans of him over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in shock when I read about it. I always thought it would be an alligator that got him too...........or a snake.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I heard this sad news last night.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me TOO!! Of all the nasty snakes and giant crocks he messed with....I can't believe it was a freak sting-ray sting that got him!







Very sad and quite a shock...even though I thought he was a little







for the crazy things he did, he definitely had a passion for his work...RIP. Prayers to his family.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

That must have been a VERY freak accident. Here in Hawaii they let CHILDREN feed the sting rays at the four seasons resort. I know they've never had anyone stung, so Steve's accident was really a FREAK accident.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

My family and I are going to Steve's zoo today, to lay flowers for my boys HERO. My youngest son, went to sleep last night crying about Steve and holding his toy Steve Irwin doll and rubber crocodile







, He really wants to leave flowers for Steve, because he saw people doing it on TV last night.

My heart is filled with pain for terri, Bindi and Robert (bob). Bob being only 3yrs will probably never remember his dad, other than being shown footage of him and his amazing adventures. Bindi, was such a Daddy's girl, she loved her father so very much, I can't imagine the pain she must be feeling, and Terri, well her and Steve were the PERFECT coulple, the perfect team. The pain and loss, is just so sad for all involved







.

God bless the Irwin Family, RIP Steve.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Through the years, Steve not only amazed me, he cracked me up. A very "down-to-earth" kinda guy. He, and Terri, were the perfect couple. God Bless Steve and his family.

Thank you Steve. You will be missed terribly.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

This is sad news. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I knew who the Croc hunter was, of course, but I can't say I ever really watched the show....just snippets here and there. Tonight Animal Planet is showing a retrospect on his life with footage from his wedding, honeymoon, birth of daughter, etc. What a sad, sad thing. So young and so devoted to his family, including this parents and siblings. It is hard to watch........


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I too knew who he was but never watched his shows. He was a little too rough around the edges for my taste. However, that does not change the fact that he was I am sure a devoted husband and father. Our condolences to his family. I was very shocked when we heard the news this morning. It is such a sad tragic loss of life.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

it's funny because it's only been the last last three years or so that he had slowly grown on both Jeff and i and we had really started to enjoy watching him.

i guess one of the things i love most about the guy is his complete devotion to wildlife and the fact that he won't put on a front for anyone, what you see is what you get.

he earned millions a year yet lived in a modest bungalow, most of his money went on buying land for wildlife reserves and stuff like that, i wonder how many people would get famous, earn that amount of money and actually keep their values.....not too many at all, he was a great down to earth bloke and i still can't believe he's really gone, it just breaks my heart.

my husband said last night, it's like a huge feeling of loss because with losing Steve, we lost a valuable part of Australia.

felicity


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

It is always so sad to see someone die at such a young age.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

We went to pay our respects for Steve Irwin today. The crowd of people coming and going was unreal. Every car, truck, bike that went past his zoo would blow there horn, even the train that passes by. The emotions that were flowing there were so over whelming. Here are some pics. The first pic is of the flowers my youngest son chose to leave for Steve and his family.

[attachment=12092:attachment] [attachment=12093:attachment]


[attachment=12094:attachment] [attachment=12095:attachment]


[attachment=12096:attachment] [attachment=12097:attachment]


[attachment=12098:attachment] [attachment=12099:attachment]


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Those are great pictures...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I think all the people, flowers, and gifts brought to his zoo is very heartwarming. Hopefully this will be of some comfort to Teri and her children.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing those pictures Bek. It's still hard to believe that Steve Irwin is gone. He was so full of life. I don't know if any of you watched an old interview that Larry King played last night, he spoke several times of all the dangers he faced each day, but he was doing what he loved. It's just so sad. My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I hope this works, it's a slide show from the Australian News


http://graphics.news.com.au/multimedia/med...904_steveIrwin/


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank u for the AU new articles. This is extremely shocking for me and the whole world I know... When things like this happen it makes me fustrated that there are people out there that take advantage of life...







Kodie loved to watch Steve's show...







...and me.

I feel so broken hearted for Steve's family.. his children are so young... this is extremely tragic.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

maybe I missed it... but I'm kind of shocked that the ANIMAL PLANET channel didn't do anything like... I don't know, some kind of special program to honor his life and work. Not yet at least. 
I've been tunning on AP and not even a note about his death. 

Not even on their website. Just under news, but that everyone did... 
I think they SHOULD do something special. Steve was so good in what he did, so passionate for his job and animals... he deserves it

So weird... 

did you see something I missed?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> maybe I missed it... but I'm kind of shocked that the ANIMAL PLANET channel didn't do anything like... I don't know, some kind of special program to honor his life and work. Not yet at least.
> I've been tunning on AP and not even a note about his death.
> 
> Not even on their website. Just under news, but that everyone did...
> ...


I watched AP last night and they ran his life story for hours over and over, in that program they did actually mention he was killed and also had the dates of his life span. It began running from about 7pm onwards and I watched it for 2½ hours before they began the next rerun


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The AP shows were excellent. I heard that they are planning a real retrospective for this coming Sunday night.

Have we heard anything about the funeral? I heard that Australia was offering a state funeral.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> The AP shows were excellent. I heard that they are planning a real retrospective for this coming Sunday night.
> 
> Have we heard anything about the funeral? I heard that Australia was offering a state funeral.[/B]


We also heard that Australia is planning a state funeral.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249047
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Queensland Government has offered his family a State funeral, however I haven't heard yet whether or not they have accepted the offer .... I just missed something they were saying about funeral plans on the radio news .... I'll try & catch it again on the 8 am news .... hold tight for 40 minutes!

edit: Nope, nothing has been finalised yet - the news said that details of the funeral are expected to be finalised in the next day or so.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Bek - thank you for sharing your pictures. 

Rest in peace Steve!

God watch over and bless Terri & the kids, keep them in your loving arms. AMEN.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)




----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Steve's dad and Teri have decided against a State Funeral. They believe Steve wouldn't have wanted that, that is was a simple bloke.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Steve's dad and Teri have decided against a State Funeral. They believe Steve wouldn't have wanted that, that is was a simple bloke.[/B]


You know Bek, I think they have made the right decision too, it is a very difficult time for the family and to have a state funeral is just so invasive I think. I truly think Terri and the children need some time and privacy right now.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249024
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you so much!!!! I was getting really upset thinking they haven't done anything yet!! i'm glad their special was good. Steve definitely deserves it. I'm sad I missed it but I'll keep my eyes open for sunday night!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249472
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree. Although it would have been a great tribute to him and his family, I really think this moment is for his family and close friends.
Terri has been to see someone already to make arrangments for Steve's funeral, I heard it was this week, probably Friday, but that isn't confirmed.
I wonder if he will be laid to rest on his property????????????.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thankyou for posting the photo's, iv'e been curious about what it looked like after people have paid their respects, i only wish i had a chance to meet him









i'm glad Terri decided on a quiet funeral, that was more his style and it's a very emotional time for them, they need privacy and the comfort of family and close friends at a time like this not a heap of people around.


i still can't beleieve he's gone.....it's just so unfair that is should happen to him


----------

